# Fabricacion de Bicis en China - Reportaje Interesante



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Les dejo un reportaje bastante interesante acerca de la fabricacion de bicis en China...

Made in China: visita ad Apro, produttore di telai per diversi marchi | MTB-Forum.it

Un abrazo!
Warp


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Apro es una empresa Taiwanesa que tiene una fábrica en Taiwan y 2 en China y de hecho es la compañía padre de X-Fusion.

APRO TECH CO.,LTD : HISTORY


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Seria interesante ver un reportaje de su planta de Taiwan...


----------



## SALAZAR3009 (Mar 12, 2011)

muy interesante la forma de producción china.


----------



## rrl (Sep 21, 2008)

yo tengo un cuadro sin armar, nuevecito... lo compre en china en Ltbike, segun dicen ellos les hacen los cuadros a scott, niner y focus. el cuadro es de primer nivel, muy bien hecho y lo he armado pues no me queda:madman: es 17"...:madmax:


----------

